# game at south leeds gc west yorks



## beggsy (Sep 4, 2009)

would any of you fancy coming for a knock round my track one weekend pref a sunday afternoon 2 o clock ish 

http://www.southleedsgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## drawboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I would love to Beggsy,It's my old track from 18 yrs ago. I'll keep an eye out for more details.


----------



## vig (Sep 4, 2009)

I could do one Sunday with a bit of notice.
As I said last Monday, would like to see it now after 20odd years


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 4, 2009)

I could do one Sunday with a bit of notice.
As I said last Monday, would like to see it now after 200 odd years
		
Click to expand...

Fixed 

Me too probably later this year though mate


----------



## slowhand (Sep 4, 2009)

I could be able to play with plenty of notice so I can get it past HID


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd certainly be up for it mate, bit busy for the next week or two with 2 day events at mine though.


----------



## beggsy (Sep 4, 2009)

how about the first sunday in october


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in, as long as you stop out-driving me with your 4 iron


----------



## beggsy (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah thats right but shame im not as accurate as you bob


----------



## slowhand (Sep 5, 2009)

Got a tentative OK from HID, so I'm in if nothing changes. PM me with the details.


----------



## beggsy (Sep 5, 2009)

details are sunday 4th october first tee time 2pm maybe even have a little kitty should be Â£15 per person


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 5, 2009)

Good man - I'm a definite


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 5, 2009)

Good man - I'm a definite  

Click to expand...

I'm 95% in.

Phil remember the rules, PM me we don't want to be clashing again!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 6, 2009)

book me in as a possible.
do we have a like so that I can plan route march?


----------



## slowhand (Sep 6, 2009)

I am now a definite, and I have a friend who is interested in playing if there's room for him, but is checking with his wife. Let me know if there's room for him, and as soon as he's got the OK, I'll let you know.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm there, count me in.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 6, 2009)

Had a look on the link, count me in 2pm Sunday 4th October.
Do they have any electric buggies?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 6, 2009)

Good man - I'm a definite  

Click to expand...

I'm 95% in.

Phil remember the rules, PM me we don't want to be clashing again! 

Click to expand...

lol - I was thinking of black


----------



## vig (Sep 6, 2009)

That's more than enough notice.  Pencil me in.


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 6, 2009)

Good man - I'm a definite  

Click to expand...

I'm 95% in.

Phil remember the rules, PM me we don't want to be clashing again! 

Click to expand...

lol - I was thinking of black
		
Click to expand...

What like this guy Phil?







Ok I'll go Blue


----------



## beggsy (Sep 6, 2009)

we dont have buggies at the club as we have to cross a road, also the more the merrier in my eyes


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 6, 2009)

What like this guy Phil?







Ok I'll go Blue  

[/QUOTE]

Actually this was more the image I had in mind..


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll go for that with the GM specials.
See you there about 12 ish.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll probably get there between 1 & 1:30. 

BTW, do you need a H/C certificate? I haven't had an official handicap since emigrating 15 years ago, but am currently playing to the same figure (23). My friend who would like to join us also doesn't have an official handicap, but plays to about 28.


----------



## beggsy (Sep 7, 2009)

no handicap required turn up and enjoy yourself


----------



## Yerman (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like to join you but cannot be sure I'll be free for a couple of weeks, is that ok?


----------



## beggsy (Sep 9, 2009)

thats fine pal


----------



## Yerman (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry, can't get free, have a great day, hope to join you another time


----------



## Lump (Sep 14, 2009)

This open to anyone? Just getting back into the sport after a couple of years out and really fancy a round with like minded people.


----------



## vig (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not booking it but sure you'll be welcome


----------



## slowhand (Sep 19, 2009)

I have sent you a PM, beggsy


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi mate,

Sorry I'm out I'll be back to the motherland but to see family.

Have a good day everybody


----------



## beggsy (Sep 20, 2009)

everyone is welcome


----------



## slowhand (Sep 23, 2009)

Just out of interest, what's the format?


----------



## beggsy (Sep 27, 2009)

im not fussed we can see what everyone wants


----------



## drawboy (Sep 27, 2009)

Beggsy mate, I have a winter league match on the day and my partner refuses to play early enough for me to guarantee getting there on time. I will do my very best but even if I cannot get to the tee in time I will still come up and try to catch you up. If there is a 3 ball I can join in with them and just play round or just walk the course for a bit of banter.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2009)

have to call off on this event as work calls.
hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## beggsy (Oct 2, 2009)

right guys would it be easier if we arranged this for a different time i dont have a problem with that at all


----------



## slowhand (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd prefer tomorrow as my mate & I have already got passes from our respective HID to play tomorrow. Not sure when we'd get another one. 

Also, there's more chance of the weather being crap if we postpone, and Sunday's forecast is quite good.

However, if the majority want to postpone I guess I'll have to go along with it.


----------



## beggsy (Oct 2, 2009)

i dont have a problem with sunday at all but we need to know who is turning up


----------



## slowhand (Oct 2, 2009)

Fair enough. Hopefully everone else will let you know.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 2, 2009)

I am still ok for sunday, couldn't make Saturday this week as it the monthly medal and I am not teeing off until late morning.


----------



## vig (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm still good for Sunday but would be happy with another date if more can attend


----------



## beggsy (Oct 2, 2009)

right need a list on here with people that are definates if no more than a fourball i will arrange it another time


----------



## slowhand (Oct 2, 2009)

Me + 1 are definite


----------



## beggsy (Oct 2, 2009)

4 confirmed


----------



## Lump (Oct 3, 2009)

Im still up for it, but looks like it'd make a odd number. Been keeping a eye out for this thread but didnt bring up any new posts.


----------



## beggsy (Oct 3, 2009)

vig is out so lump you will make 4 are we still ok to play


----------



## Lump (Oct 3, 2009)

Who am i looking for tomorrow?

I'll be wearing a lime green shirt (you'll see why i went for the name lump pretty quickly too   ) and looking lost... Totally new course to me which should be fun..


----------



## slowhand (Oct 3, 2009)

Both my friend and I are, shal we say, folically challenged  , and I shall be wearing a black shirt and white Callaway cap.


----------



## vig (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry to miss out on this as I wanted to play the course I almost became a member of 20 odd years ago.

Still feel like crap.  (don't think it is swine flu)

Arrange another one and i'll be there.


----------

